
Trump’s tariffs just about killed DefCon badgelife - zoobab
https://the-parallax.com/2019/08/08/defcon-trump-tariffs-badges
======
zoobab
MITM routing to avoid Trump sanctions:

"If China can’t sell to America, it can sell to South Korea and do a middle
man without the tariffs involved. The longer the trade war lasts, the more
these intermediaries will grow, like veins after a heart attack," says Craig
Medlen, professor of economics at Silicon Valley’s Menlo College.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
Uhh, not all sanctions are created equal, but it is true that 'life finds a
way'. Just from what I saw thus far, the moment a bank notices that an entity
attempts to circumvent sanctions, bank goes hard on them. The fines and
penalties make it a risky proposition otherwise.

